# Help - fan problem with new macbook aluminium



## Blue-sparkle (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi everybody,
I'm a new mac user, just bought this aluminium macbook 13,3'' two months ago, and I've not been really lucky till now. After a month I discovered that the optical drive of my Macbook was not able to pull cd/dvds inside by itself, unless I pressed the ejection botton; they tried to substitute the drive, but the problem was the same, finally the fixed it by substituiting another thing I did not understand. Now that this problem is fixed, I discovered a new one. Yesterday I noticed that the macbook was getting unusually hot, then the desktop got white... the macbook was still working, because I was listening to some music and it did not loop, but went on without problems, only the video drive was gone. I immediately thought about some cooling problem; at the beginning I didn't know what to think, but then, by using istat-pro, I noticed that my exhaust fan is running at 0 rpm, while I remember, before bringing it to fix the optical drive, that it was always on at about 2000 to 6000rpm!!!! In addiction, before noticing this cooling problem, i had installed the new firmware efi 1.3, i guess, so now I was wondering if the problem could be software one, or hardware one.
Now I'm quite scared, because if I only surf the net or similar stuff, cpu temp never goes over 50/52°C, but if I only go on youtube the temp immediately goes over 70/80°C and the fan always 0rpm!!!
I don't know what to do, and I'm asking my self if it was better to keep on using Pc


----------



## fryke (Dec 23, 2008)

If the fan really doesn't come on (0rpm), it's dead and needs replacing, sorry to say. Either way: I'd go back and tell them to either replace the device or have it serviced correctly this time. The temperatures, however, don't look _that_ far off. Are you sure the fan is at ZERO rpm?


----------



## Blue-sparkle (Dec 23, 2008)

How can I find out? As I can remember I've never heard any sound from the fan, even when istat-pro was still giving some resonable rpm...
Now it is really silent, I just hear a little sound from the pc, like a fan, but is really almost unhearable, but not different from before... the thing I noticed it that the temp, in some particular situation, keeps growing without stopping... some minutes ago I reached 90°C, so turned it off... in this moment the cpu A is 58°C. What I also noticed is that immediately after I close youtube or the application that makes the temp grow up, the temp it self goes down in few minutes to 50/60°C...
The problem is that I'm really new to mac-world, so I don't know how to move... is there any hardware test which could tell me if the fan is working or not?


----------



## fryke (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes. Start the machine holding down the "d" key. That should take you to the hardware test suite. Let it have the _long_ test and see whether something comes up. The long test _does_ take long, though, so be aware.

What you describe _does_ however sound like something's wrong with the fan. Could be as simple as a cable not being connected. Could mean you'll get a new motherboard the next time you have it serviced. Either way: Do the test, then take it to your dealer.


----------



## Blue-sparkle (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok, i really thank you! I'll take the test and let you know.


----------



## Blue-sparkle (Dec 23, 2008)

I did not have the time to take a complete test, so I took a simple one, and the result was:
4MOT/1/40000002:EXHAUST-0
I really think the fan is dead :''''(
Is it necessary to take a complete test or is this enough?
Thanx a lot


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 23, 2008)

That should be plenty to take it back to the store and ask that they either fix it or replace the machine entirely with a working one (seeing as how many problems you've had).


----------



## Blue-sparkle (Dec 23, 2008)

Unfortunately I could not take the complete test, because the CPU got too hot, and the pc turned off automatically after half an hour...
I only have to bring it back to apple and hope they fix it in a reasonable amount of time... but I'm getting really upset because I abandoned Pc and windows because every mac user told me about how stable, safe and wonderful macbooks are, and now in two months I couldn't enjoy this pc more then a consecutive week


----------



## fryke (Dec 23, 2008)

Well: They _are_ stable, safe and wonderful, unless of course you get a lemon.  ... Obviously, something's wrong with the hardware here. This could either be a failure out-of-the-box (and I'd try to get them to recognise the machine as DOA) - or something went wrong when it was first serviced.
It's a pity, and it certainly doesn't happen to a lot of people, or Apple wouldn't be so good in service polls, but give them another chance. Once your system is actually running, you'll find many a good thing about it.


----------



## Blue-sparkle (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, I know... I'm just upset... just tell me, is it normal that without any fan running, when I surf the net, chat by adium and stuff like that, the temp. of CPU A is always around 50°C ?


----------



## fryke (Dec 23, 2008)

That's the inactive cooling at work. With the processor being able to power down most of the time, the aluminum case acts as enough cooling aid together with the on-processor heatsinks and the airways etc. Only when the processor and graphics card are heating up (see your youtube problem) the heat becomes too much for those.


----------



## Blue-sparkle (Dec 24, 2008)

I really wanted to thank you for you patience and kindness.
I have one last question: I cannot take my Macbook to applestore till january 2nd, and so I need to know either I can use my mac even in this conditions, or I'd rather let it switched off: I mean, if I use it and avoid the temp to go over 60/70°C, can I be safe?
thank you


----------



## fryke (Dec 24, 2008)

Just click the "Thanks" Button. 

I'd actually not use it, because you could cause more damage, and who knows whether they could call it improper use then...


----------



## f4bry (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,
I have the same problem. Hardware test give me the following message:
4HOT/I/40000002 Exhaust

Do you solve the problem by changing the fan? Because I brought my MacBook to Apple Centre and they told me that I need to change the motherboard.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 16, 2009)

f4bry, are you sure it's not 4MOT in the beginning? 
You did not mention the model of the MacBook or the AHT you run. In AHT 3A114 we have 4MOT code but no 4HOT. 

4MOT would ask for
a) Shutdown, power up, then retest
b) Reset NVRAM, then retest
c) Replace Main Logic Board


----------



## f4bry (Jan 16, 2009)

Giaguara said:


> f4bry, are you sure it's not 4MOT in the beginning?
> You did not mention the model of the MacBook or the AHT you run. In AHT 3A114 we have 4MOT code but no 4HOT.
> 
> 4MOT would ask for
> ...



Thanks for the quick response.

I have a MacBook late 2006, black, 2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo with 2GB of ram. OS X 10.5. 

Yes, it's "4MOT". 
So it is useless to try to change the fan?

How can I do steps (a) and (b)?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 16, 2009)

a) Shut down the Mac, power it on and run the test again (ideally looped and in full mode)
b) reset pram and nvram
Ah, good, so should be from the same version of AHT codes I had available..


----------



## f4bry (Jan 18, 2009)

Giaguara said:


> a) Shut down the Mac, power it on and run the test again (ideally looped and in full mode)
> b) reset pram and nvram
> Ah, good, so should be from the same version of AHT codes I had available..



Thanks. I din't get good results. But for now the fan runs better and my computer too.
So, maybe it's only a fan problem.Can I try to change it or it is useless?The fact is that I can't change my motherboard right now.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 18, 2009)

f4bry said:


> Thanks. I din't get good results. But for now the fan runs better and my computer too.
> So, maybe it's only a fan problem.Can I try to change it or it is useless?The fact is that I can't change my motherboard right now.



Well if you don't have AppleCare on that laptop then check out a store like MacService. I find they do the best work at the best rate.


----------



## f4bry (Jan 19, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> Well if you don't have AppleCare on that laptop then check out a store like MacService. I find they do the best work at the best rate.



Thanks, but, for the fan or for the main logic board?Because the last one is very expensive.


----------



## f4bry (Jan 20, 2009)

Excuse-me, do you know the fan model of MacBook late 2006, black? Because I'd like to change my fan alone but I can't order it by Apple centers.

Thanks,
f4bry


----------



## tsatchwell (Jan 23, 2009)

Just googled for this problem and found this thread. Ive got exactly the same problem with my 2.4 late 2008 macbook. The fan speed stays at 0rpm and it heats up to around 90 degrees before the display corrupts and i have to shutdown. Ive got an appointment tomorrow with the local apple store. 

Just thought id let you know your not alone!


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 23, 2009)

f4bry said:


> Excuse-me, do you know the fan model of MacBook late 2006, black? Because I'd like to change my fan alone but I can't order it by Apple centers.
> 
> Thanks,
> f4bry



You can check it yourself by going to the Finder's top Black (blue if it is Tiger) icon and click on "About This Mac". A pop-up will come down and then select 'More Info'. This will launch system Profiler and you can get all the information on everything in your Mac.


----------



## f4bry (Jan 24, 2009)

tsatchwell said:


> Just googled for this problem and found this thread. Ive got exactly the same problem with my 2.4 late 2008 macbook. The fan speed stays at 0rpm and it heats up to around 90 degrees before the display corrupts and i have to shutdown. Ive got an appointment tomorrow with the local apple store.
> 
> Just thought id let you know your not alone!



Thanks  
Please, keep me informed.


----------



## f4bry (Jan 24, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> You can check it yourself by going to the Finder's top Black (blue if it is Tiger) icon and click on "About This Mac". A pop-up will come down and then select 'More Info'. This will launch system Profiler and you can get all the information on everything in your Mac.



Thank you. I don't have my laptop now but I will try soon.


----------



## tsatchwell (Jan 29, 2009)

I just got back from the apple store and they had to replace the fan and logic board. It took them about 4 days to diagnose and sort the problem. 

The guy said it was a faulty logic board that was breaking the exhaust fan.

Battery life seems to have been improved after the swap-out too!


----------



## tsatchwell (Jan 29, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> You can check it yourself by going to the Finder's top Black (blue if it is Tiger) icon and click on "About This Mac". A pop-up will come down and then select 'More Info'. This will launch system Profiler and you can get all the information on everything in your Mac.



You can also hold alt when clicking the apple logo in finder to show system profiler rather than about this mac.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 29, 2009)

tsatchwell said:


> You can also hold alt when clicking the apple logo in finder to show system profiler rather than about this mac.



I forgot about that one, thanks. One other thing I wanted to mention is none in this thread mentioned smcFanControl, for posterity.


----------



## tsatchwell (Jan 30, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> I forgot about that one, thanks. One other thing I wanted to mention is none in this thread mentioned smcFanControl, for posterity.



Yeah i tried that, but because my fan was bust the software wouldnt work. The slider setting for fan speed made no difference.

Its great for if your doing something intensive and worry about system temps.


----------



## divyaman (Apr 30, 2009)

i have macbook core duo 1.83 Ghz. the heating problem has greatly affected my laptop usage. i have even sent it to apple workshops and every time they say that problem is fixed but in a couple of days it occurs again. they always take huge fee for their so called "fix".they say that they clean something on thermostat or something and fan starts working again.i have given it to two different apple workshops but they always clean it and avoid to change the fan even when i ask them, they just say that its not required.it gets extremely hot, hangs and even shutdowns on running heavy applications like parallels, ms office and yes specially while using youtube! i tried smcfancontrol and it shows fan speed around 2700rpm temp 85c with youtube on.i tried to increase fan speed with it but it dosent change.And ya, the warranty period is over ;-(
please help.


----------

